# Chief Aj Basic Model Red Tubes



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

You can spend lots of money for a fancy slingshot. Nothing wrong with that but sometimes basic works well and frankly continues to do so. I've been shooting the little Chief AJ slingshots for a couple of years now I think. Only in the last year however has it become a regular thing. At around 15 dollars US you can get one of these from Slingshots USA. Get the red tube model which uses the Trumark tapered red ones. Great shooter first of all and very powerful. It's easy to learn and was my introduction to non wrist braced slingshots. Once I found my grip it was off to the races. This model is easy to learn and extremely accurate once you figure out fit to your own hand. I suspect anybody could shoot well after only an afternoon of fiddling around with it. Been using 5/16" steel ball bearings most of the time, a few 3/8" thrown in and from time to time 2 1/4" at a shot. Do your part and you get hits. This can was cut apart in about 10 minutes at 33







'. Nice product and it represents a good solid factory made slingshot that holds up and provides great value. I have two so bands changes can be done safely letting the acohol dry overnight after install and the shooting session won't have to stop. It's a cool companion piece to my little Emmrods in a back pack or to keep in the kayak for plinking on the water.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not a fan of AJ but you can't deny it's a good basic design based on the Trumark S-9, functional and inexpensive


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like to shoot marbles and 3/8" hex nuts with mine.
I keep it in my car for impromptu can shooting opportunities. Smacking a can with a marble and those red tubes really sends it flying!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Why does the phrase "i dont like AJ" or "Im no AJ fan" always come up when this slingshot is brought up? We are talking about a slingshot, not a man.

Anyway, I also have a couple of these for the tube changing reasons mentioned above. And this slingshot is still my most accurate slingshot. Not to mention IT FLOATS!!! Wont rust either. Very good to have as a utility slingshot.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Why does the phrase "i dont like AJ" or "Im no AJ fan" always come up when this slingshot is brought up? We are talking about a slingshot, not a man.
> 
> Anyway, I also have a couple of these for the tube changing reasons mentioned above. And this slingshot is still my most accurate slingshot. Not to mention IT FLOATS!!! Wont rust either. Very good to have as a utility slingshot.


Because his name is on it... because he has spent so much time and energy promoting it in every possible venue that it is no longer possible to sperate the product from the man....
As I said there is nothing wrong in the least with the slingshot design,it is basically a pimped out S9 which is a fine time tested design.
The truth is I'm not, and when I first got back into slingshots this was the first one I thought of buying, that is until I started seeing his heavy handed marketing. So in my mind "The Cheif" will always be part and parcel with this product....Sorry if that's a problem for you.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> Why does the phrase "i dont like AJ" or "Im no AJ fan" always come up when this slingshot is brought up? We are talking about a slingshot, not a man.
> 
> Anyway, I also have a couple of these for the tube changing reasons mentioned above. And this slingshot is still my most accurate slingshot. Not to mention IT FLOATS!!! Wont rust either. Very good to have as a utility slingshot.


Because his name is on it... because he has spent so much time and energy promoting it in every possible venue that it is no longer possible to sperate the product from the man....
As I said there is nothing wrong in the least with the slingshot design,it is basically a pimped out S9 which is a fine time tested design.
The truth is I'm not, and when I first got back into slingshots this was the first one I thought of buying, that is until I started seeing his heavy handed marketing. So in my mind "The Cheif" will always be part and parcel with this product....Sorry if that's a problem for you.
[/quote]
It's true the chief is a little pushy in his marketing practices. I think part of it may be he is a very excitable person, and gets quite wound up about slingshots in general, especially his. I think he improved the S9 greatly, something that needed to be done as it's former configuration..well...lacked. He may get a little hyper, but he's a good guy.


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

I've never met the man, Chief AJ, but have spoken to him a few times on the phone. Frankly he seems like a fellow very exctied about slingshots and on a mission to promote them. Of course in the process promotes himself as well. If it gets more people out of the house and into the outdoors I'm all for it. He was great to chat with and his excitement for shooting sports in general was wonderful. Besides the man is over 70 and I can only hope to be as excited about life at that age as he is. When folks ask me about my little black slingshot with the red tubes i tell them " you can't have this much fun for less than 20 bucks in too many places".


----------

